

Regarding Cheezburger(LOLcats) network  - cheae

Some of their sites are built entirely on other people's creative work. In few minutes browsing one of their site I found couple of images from flickr that are copyright reserved.<p>But I'm curious how could they build a million dollar business with this model? How do they deal with issues arising from these?
======
ichc-werker
Thanks for your question.

Our sites fall under the DMCA Safe Harbor provisions. The content is user-
submitted and user-moderated. User submissions are also often protected under
the Fair Use doctrine in the United States as sufficiently original derivative
works.

<http://corp.cheezburger.com/legal/>

The Cheezburger Network sites generate revenue through advertising, virtual
currency, and physical goods (lolmart.com)

------
anderzole
It seems like a lot of those sites focusing on funny pictures and videos of
people getting hurt have tons of content that they don't own nor have the
right to put online to earn a profit.

------
noahc
All they have to do is wait for the C&D and then take it down and not put it
back up. In America at least, this is often a first step. Of course, if the
value of a single particular image/video is so high that they could justify
fighting it in court with a reasonable chance of winning they'd probably go
down that road. I doubt there are many cases like that.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cease_and_desist>

------
rhizome
1\. Ads 2\. What issues? I doubt ownership can be proven for any of it.

~~~
cheae
In one of my site I published an article about respiration and included an
image from wikimedia. But mistakenly I chose a picture which is not in public
domain. Within weeks somebody emailed me and made a big deal out of it. It was
just one image still released under creative commons.

That's what I meant by issues when they do it in a large scale.

